# Air Swimmers - Awesome RC Flying Shark and Clownfish!



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow!! These are actually awesome!! Anyone thinking of getting one?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

haha that is neat!

too much assembly though :S


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Those look awesome and loads of fun! But $40 is steep for a cheap novelty toy that could be ruined so easily. Not to mention you need to go out of home to buy helium every so often. It would be great fun to have a clown vs shark airial race.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

holy crap... I would totally get one.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> holy crap... I would totally get one.


+1 million. Shark flying through open-concept research facility? WIN.


----------

